# should i seed if heavy rain forecasted day after seeding?



## jackallis (Apr 15, 2019)

planning to seed saturday, but there is heavy rain coming sunday, monday. Lawn if fairly flat. Not sure if i should let the rain pass then seed. :?


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

I would hold off any seeding before heavy rain if you dont plan to cover seeds with hay or patch master. Most likely it will wash off most of seeds or will grow in patches.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

If you're doing a renovation absolutely no a over seed maybe if you have a lot of existing grass and flat property the seed could stay in place as long as no thunder storms in the forecast..


----------



## SweLawn (Mar 21, 2021)

Wait, I learnd it the hard way 2 days ago. Heavy rain on newly seeded area, some part of it was flat but most seeds flooted away.

After rain


After rain 


From yesterday, after i tried to restore the area


----------



## jackallis (Apr 15, 2019)

SweLawn said:


> Wait, I learnd it the hard way 2 days ago. Heavy rain on newly seeded area, some part of it was flat but most seeds flooted away.
> 
> After rain
> 
> ...


Man, this is rough. what did you end up doing?


----------



## SweLawn (Mar 21, 2021)

I order (express delivery)new seeds from USA (kbg midnight) from 2 diffrente sellers (same seed source) i hope i get them in the beginning of september, I tried to collect the seed i that has flooded away on the Street and other places and spred them again on the "lawn"



Then I did a Light rakeing over the whole surfece to try to spread the remaining seeds even



Then I took a large amount of russian vodka.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

I'm in the same boat and I am planning to let the heavy rain on Sunday pass.

Then right after scarify the soil some more, seed it and roll it all back flat.

Use the rain to see if you have any water pooling in spots, we had some heavy rain come through this morning and with the dirt only, it's easy to see if there are some spots that could use some grading.

So it's a good opportunity to regrade those spots before seeding, if needed.


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm in MetroWest and was thinking about putting seed down in a couple of spots this weekend and am passing until the middle of next week or the following weekend. Major overseed is still mid-Sept, but was hoping I could jumpstart a couple of low key, low risk areas this weekend until I saw the weather forecast.

Of course, this is New England so give it a few minutes and we'll have a diametrically opposed forecast…


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

thin_concrete said:


> I'm in MetroWest and was thinking about putting seed down in a couple of spots this weekend and am passing until the middle of next week or the following weekend. Major overseed is still mid-Sept, but was hoping I could jumpstart a couple of low key, low risk areas this weekend until I saw the weather forecast.
> 
> Of course, this is New England so give it a few minutes and we'll have a diametrically opposed forecast…


You are definitely right that the forecast can change for the better or worse within the day.

Why are you planning your major overseed in mid September? Isn't that a bit late?


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

San said:


> thin_concrete said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in MetroWest and was thinking about putting seed down in a couple of spots this weekend and am passing until the middle of next week or the following weekend. Major overseed is still mid-Sept, but was hoping I could jumpstart a couple of low key, low risk areas this weekend until I saw the weather forecast.
> ...


Yes - it's later than I want but it's the earliest I can get my compost for topdressing, trees trimmed, and deal with other family obligations. I'm making do with what I have.

EDIT - and we have heat that goes through October now, so I think I can still get a good 6-8 weeks of growing in. I realize the sun angle changes and leaves will be falling, but if I don't make a calculated attempt now, I'll be waiting until next fall or beyond…


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

thin_concrete said:


> San said:
> 
> 
> > thin_concrete said:
> ...


Ah I missed your user name, I thought another person who is seeding late in MA.
But when you mentioned you were waiting for compost, the light went on.


----------



## jackallis (Apr 15, 2019)

SweLawn said:


> I order (express delivery)new seeds from USA (kbg midnight) from 2 diffrente sellers (same seed source) i hope i get them in the beginning of september, I tried to collect the seed i that has flooded away on the Street and other places and spred them again on the "lawn"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait, are you in Sweden, Europe? where is this Sweden in USofA?


----------



## bigred (Aug 19, 2021)

jackallis said:


> planning to seed saturday, but there is heavy rain coming sunday, monday. Lawn if fairly flat. Not sure if i should let the rain pass then seed. :?


I'd wait for Tuesday. I finished my repair & overseed this past weekend, not expecting Wednesday's storm to drop 2"/hr. Spent yesterday raking the seed and top dress clumps back out and hoping it's not a complete wash out.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Yes, you can seed before heavy downpours, but you need time and energy. I use 40x60 light duty tarps to cover the area before the storms hit. If you have the time and energy, it's a great way to have a successful seeding. You have to watch the radar closely.


----------



## jackallis (Apr 15, 2019)

bigred said:


> jackallis said:
> 
> 
> > planning to seed saturday, but there is heavy rain coming sunday, monday. Lawn if fairly flat. Not sure if i should let the rain pass then seed. :?
> ...


yeah, that's my plan now; Henri might cause havoc up here. i was hoping to get it done tomorrow. Luckly got time off from work until tuesday. very nervous, first time doing something like this.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@jackallis he is in eu.


----------



## Don_Julio (Aug 16, 2021)

Does any body recommend using straw with some kind of pre-emergent?


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Don_Julio said:


> Does any body recommend using straw with some kind of pre-emergent?


Most would recommend peat moss I think.

Did anybody get washed out by Henri?


----------



## jackallis (Apr 15, 2019)

San said:


> Don_Julio said:
> 
> 
> > Does any body recommend using straw with some kind of pre-emergent?
> ...


seeding tomorrow, 24th. bought few bags of peat moss, stores are running out for some reason.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

jackallis said:


> ...
> 
> seeding tomorrow, 24th. bought few bags of peat moss, stores are running out for some reason.


Yes there was same talk in the beginning of the season that Peat Moss supply wasn't great.
Do you have a spreader? None for rent here in the area.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Don_Julio said:


> Does any body recommend using straw with some kind of pre-emergent?


You can you patch master it shredded hey with no seeds.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Don_Julio said:


> Does any body recommend using straw with some kind of pre-emergent?


If peat is not an option, the second best thing I have found is this:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Pennington-Slopemaster-30-lb-Soil-Tackifier-Erosion-Control/1000775706?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-lwn-_-google-_-lia-_-107-_-grassseed-_-1000775706-_-0&placeholder=null&ds_rl=1286981&gclid=Cj0KCQjwjo2JBhCRARIsAFG667VK3R9XYsrvvD4HgU5kryasyAIlybOQSPm2vGJN4-J_wZVtf5PFnMQaAm8TEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

I would recommend it over straw bc it will definitely not have weed seeds since it is made of shredded paper.

For a small area, you could use some good organic potting soil, which is basically just peat moss and usually something like mushroom compost. However for anything over a few hundred square feet this would quickly become cost prohibitive.


----------



## jackallis (Apr 15, 2019)

San said:


> jackallis said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


nope. gonna have to use these good old hands. :shock:


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Another rain storm coming this Wednesday night into Thursday… fingers crossed it's not the forecasted 2"


----------

